
Don't try to fool Mother Google (Re: due diligence in acquisitions) - mattjaynes
http://www.mathewingram.com/work/2007/05/10/dont-try-to-fool-mother-google/
======
aristus
Between tracking via Urchin and invites via GMail, perhaps linked to search
traffic, there's a really good chance Google knows more about your customers
than you do.

